# Getting to know you



## spicey (Aug 17, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Hello everyone. I live in Michigan, United States. My significant other and I both are into raising mantids and other somewhat exotic pets. I haven't raised mantids in about 15 years, so it's like starting all over for me. :lol: Currently we only have mantid species that are considered native to the United States. We have Chinese (Tenodera Sinensis), European (Mantis Religiosa) and we just _might_ have a few Carolina nymphs (Stagmomantis Carolina). I say "might" because we had a mix-up with our ooths this spring and I'm having a little trouble identifying some of the nymphs. [/SIZE]

We also have a tarantula, a snake, 2 cats (not very exotic there) and we breed and raise Blaptica Dubia Cockroaches and Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches. Of course I guess we could always add in the multitude of D. Melanogaster cultures we raise as well.

I look forward to sharing and learning from everyone here on the forum.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello there Spicey and Significant Other!  Nice to have you here, and I look forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome! from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 17, 2009)

howdy


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from Colorado[/SIZE]


----------



## spicey (Aug 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks for the warm welcome everybody![/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome mang, we all like the newbies, from cali


----------



## Opivy (Aug 18, 2009)

hello! Doug is right, i've become quite popular already! eh,heh


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome from Washington!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome from Georgia!

My daughter used to LOVE the Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches when she was little. There was an insect area at our science museum we used to live near, and we went every weekend so she could interact with that roach.

Rebecca


----------

